# Dash to Produce Tyco Bodies & Chassis



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

*Dash to Produce Tyco Bodys & Chassis*

A few days ago on Dash's Facebook page there was posted a picture of a Tyco Cobra. In the comments it said something about Tyco bodies and chassis coming soon. Should be interesting.:thumbsup: Also there's Henry J body kits for sale.
https://m.facebook.com/dashmotorspo...4953815774:tl_objid.1697624897149113&__tn__=E


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Very good & exciting news, even though I wasn't a big fan of the Tyco 
Cobra body...

Would love to see him do a Ferrari P5 and an MB C-111, too...


And *all *the other bodies 

Wonder which chassis he's doing?...

John
.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I was wondering that too. Tyco pros seem too complicated. I finally got a few running last year. Maybe Mattel has rights to the HP7 but they're pretty simple.. Some version of Curvehugger maybe?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
The Mabuchi HT-50 open can motors are still around... I think the replacement
# is SH-_ insert correct # here_ :lol:

Maybe he mite use a FN20 like the Mega-G+... ???

Can't wait to find out!...

John
.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet for you guys, but this just means the slimline is way on the back burner, or maybe taking off the stove altogether??
I hope not.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Not that I don't love the idea of an alternative Tyco chassis, but that was my dream once I won the lottery to buy out the slotcar line from Mattel and get that stuff rolling again. 

Bring back the US-1 and offroad line. Have the HP7 as the main stay base chassis. Make an independent front axle brass weighted 440 chassis. Make tractor pulls using a trucking chassis. hmmmmm

Well I have not won the lottery............yet. :dude:

My wife suggests I wish in one hand and p### in the other and tell her which one fills first lol

LOVE the idea of some kind of tyco line to be back. Made my day:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

if I win even a partial in this lottery, its still enough to buy tyco , and I will. push hp7 and us1 chassis. branch out the trucks for us1 and pound out nomads and 55 chevys like you never seen before, and lets not forget the superbirds.
Oh, and I would get dash financed to get the slimline chassis done. Bob Beers would have to do another run of ap vettes, in pink/black, lavender/burgundy, green/blue, purple/orange, remember those old afx color combos?
and I would run a bodies only department thru autoworld, or, do it myself.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
*^5*, Jeepman! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


.And a slimline chassis would excite this guy very much, also...

John
.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*off the table and into the trash*



sethndaddy said:


> sweet for you guys, but this just means the slimline is way on the back burner, or maybe taking off the stove altogether??
> I hope not.


 Oh man, you must be waay out of the loop ?! As Dan Cashmer announced many months ago, that all plans for the Slimline chassis were SCRAPPED !


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm hoping it's an HP7 with a more robust rear axle assembly to keep the gears from stripping as easily.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

TK Solver said:


> I'm hoping it's an HP7 with a more robust rear axle assembly to keep the gears from stripping as easily.


All that's needed for the axle, was a gear saver and the matching Pinion gear like they used on the 440x2's, and no more stripped teeth !


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

A repop of one of the basic inline cars? I'd call that a good thing. Hope it true. I thought he was getting out of making chassis.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan, apparently, only abandoned the idea of the slimline.
if he is having a go at a TYCO product, perhaps he has been able to buy the rights from Mattel!
perhaps he is using another chassis design that isn't currently owned by anyone.
only Dan can tell us.
the LifeLike brand was recently bought by a well known party and will be resurrected in time.
things ARE looking UP^!


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I found an older thread and it said Dan was still banned under his name so he can't comment here. 
On Facebook he said that the tooling was found for the Henry J so hopefully they found the other missing stuff too. He was working on a 67 Galaxie if remember.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I just looked at Facebook and he said an HP7 curvehugger hybrid likely. Besides the Cobra maybe a Pantera and a Bug.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the hp7 one of the longer wheelbase ones? I think I have one somewhere with a really spiff 70s style camaro body....yellow with a black z28 along the bottom, and a matching red one with a number 3.

If that's the case I'm all in. Always preferred the slightly larger ho offerings.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

The HP7 is my favorite chassis. 

I would hope they make a brass weight to pop into the place of the magnet. I would make the rear axle have a gear boss. 
The other change would be to remove the embossed spring stop for the pick up shoes. 
I would also strengthen the chassis right under the pinion area as some cracked there if they hit just right. 

Having lights on these chassis were fun too.

So excited to see these coming.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Iso Griffo might be another. He a!so mentioned that slimline magnets may be produced if they can keep the costs down. But not whole chassis. Dash evo next month!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slimline magnets would be great.
hp7 chassis would be great too, just don't beef it up to the point that we cant race them against the original.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not saying make it faster. Just get rid of the weak points of the chassis. 

The cracking beneath the pinion part of the chassis right behind the magnet. 

Having no gear boss for the axle gear and relying on an embossed nub to hold the crown gear to the pinion gear.

The little nub of plastic under the pickup spring can make the spring tension too tight causing premature wear of the pick up shoes. 

These are reliability upgrades. 

The brass weight is more of a handling option. Get rid of the magnet traction and give it some slide with foam rear tires.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ...I'm not saying make it faster. Just get rid of the weak points of the chassis.
> 
> The cracking beneath the pinion part of the chassis right behind the magnet...


Was this a design issue or a material choice issue?...

Just wonderin'...

John
.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

John I am not smart enough about plastics to tell you honestly. I thought if they made it from the same plastic as the gray 440 chassis it wouldn't have happened. Chassis was very stiff and a solid hit and it will split.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> John I am not smart enough about plastics to tell you honestly. I thought if they made it from the same plastic as the gray 440 chassis it wouldn't have happened. Chassis was very stiff and a solid hit and it will split.


Thanks, JM... Never raced an H-P7 much... Sounds like material
choice is the problem... Have to dig one out...

I think you could turn a narrow 440 chassis inside-out and it wouldn't
hurt it :lol:

.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

He could do worse than bring back the 440-X2. Its a fast chassis. The never sold X3 chassis with longer traction magnets would not be a huge stretch and would only make the car better.

However the basic X2 with brass front end and proper sized tires wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Not much talk on Facebook about Tyco !ately. Just talk about reissuing older dash bodys. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

After Mattel lost interest in slots Wizzard considered buying the Tyco line, but nothing came of that. I got back into HO when the 440X-2 had just been introduced, so I have no experience with HP-7s. The 440X-2 were very popular and aftermarket parts were made for them. Now I believe that certain wear parts, especially pickup shoes are getting harder to find. Reproductions of those would be welcome I am sure. The pickup shoes are copper and wear out very quickly, phosphor bronze shoes would last much longer.
As far as weighs go JW's HO Speed Parts made brass replacement weights for the traction magnets, homemade lead or tungsten putty weights could also be used.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

So far the pictures h has posted have been , the curve hugger /hp2 cars so i doubt it will be a 440 cars


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Piz said:


> So far the pictures h has posted have been , the curve hugger /hp2 cars so i doubt it will be a 440 cars


Bummer


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> The HP7 is my favorite chassis.
> 
> I would hope they make a brass weight to pop into the place of the magnet. I would make the rear axle have a gear boss.
> The other change would be to remove the embossed spring stop for the pick up shoes.
> ...


I really dig the HP7 also -- perfect combo of magnet grip and at limit slide if you ask me.

I'd delete the little chassis "wing" inside the rear tire area also. I know it's for strength but we removed them to tuck the tires better and never had a chassis bust without them anyway.


----------

